# how can I find my WEP key?



## dmcd (May 28, 2003)

I have a network system set up and have bought a new laptop (windows vista)

My laptop knows there is a wireless connection (to a Belkin router) but I dont know my WEP key which I need to connect

I am a beginner with pc's - the network was set up by someone I paid

Could anyone please talk me through (in simple steps please) where I can find this information out??

I have been struggling with this for days now and cannot afford to pay someone to come out.........any advice would be a really appreciated.


----------



## Bryan000 (Jun 15, 2008)

Not a prob man 

Usually pretty easy to find, your WEP key (your wireless network key) is most likely gonna be on your Belkin router, either on a sticker or written somewhere underneath or on the side.

And hopefully by "knows there is a wireless connection", you mean that you can see then network.... as in LINKSYS or 2WIREXXX or MYNETWORK


----------



## luix (Jun 15, 2008)

Or connect through cable, and enter the gateway ip as a website
on the browser http://gatewayip and then it should be a wireless menu or encryption or wifi security, something like that, and you can check it or change it.


----------



## stormswimmer (Oct 20, 2005)

You could also crack your WEP. Just use Youtube.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

And,once you find your WEP key,if your connected devices are capable,use WPA instead of WEP.Much more secure and a bit harder to crack.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Of course, you could also just reset your key to something you know. 

By the way, your WEP key is not written on your router. It isn't enabled by default, or if you reset it.

Connect directly to the router and wireless is bypassed. That's why you can reset it if you are directly connected.

Courtney


----------

